# How much is a gram of shrooms?



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

would somebody be able to give me a size reference or a pic of a gram of shrooms?, i'll probably be able to get some since my friend just got a hook up. how much does a gram cost? thanks.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

A gram of shroom is, well a gram of shrooms! Lol

Anyways it depends. Are they fresh (I'd hope not) or are they dried?

What does it cost? I don't know as I never sold any except once and I sold it based on what the buyer would pay. I didn't really want to ever sell but this individual was persistent and I certainly was not going to trip with them.

Besides markets depend as well. Are you sure you only want a gram? Don't get me wrong, a gram can be a good time. I took a gram and half and went to see Holy Fuck, and later went out to a jazz club...good times. Or do you want a more full experience? In that case I'd get an eight. 

I'd say a good range, depending on where you are at and when I previously bought shrooms prior to growing myself was anywhere from a great price of $15 an eight (from a friend) or up to $45. I usually negotiate but if it's the only game in town you know of, leverage is lacking


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 2, 2014)

people sell shrooms by the gram? All I know is an eighth most places go anywhere from "here you go dude" to $40... I wouldn't want to pay more than 20 for an eighth, which would be around 6 bucks a gram I guess. Just make sure they are completely dry and use a scale.


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2014)

10 bucks ish i guess


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> A gram of shroom is, well a gram of shrooms! Lol
> 
> Anyways it depends. Are they fresh (I'd hope not) or are they dried?
> 
> ...


shrooms here are rare so they're expensive at 15$/g but yes dried, and its liberty caps. what dose do u recommend for first time of that?


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

never pay more than a dollar a gram. (sounding must like Rory).

I don't know what they go for and am often curious. It is rare for there to be true production, and pounds and such, usually somebody that has fifty pucks in a bin in his basement.

but it is a very expensive high. $40 an eight? That is one good dose. Rory would go NUTS if acid were forty bucks a dose.

then again, they were commonly one hundred dollars an ounce in the eighties, 900 a pound.

I guess the price hasn't kept up with inflation.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shrooms here are rare so they're expensive at 15$/g but yes dried, and its liberty caps. what dose do u recommend for first time of that?


 liberty caps are considerably more potent then cubes. Two grams should be a serious experience, maybe too much in fact, if i recall, not having had them in decades.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

canndo said:


> liberty caps are considerably more potent then cubes. Two grams should be a serious experience, maybe too much in fact, if i recall, not having had them in decades.


i was thinking 1.5?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 2, 2014)

canndo said:


> then again, they were commonly one hundred dollars an ounce in the eighties, 900 a pound.


I wasn't even alive until the last year of the 80's and the most I ever paid was $140 for an ounce, which was fairly recent. I thought in the 80's you just threw a $20 and they filled up a gallon bag or something!


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shrooms here are rare so they're expensive at 15$/g but yes dried, and its liberty caps. what dose do u recommend for first time of that?


My first experience was about 2.75 grams. I was with friends and had a good mentor in eating the mushrooms. Luckily he was also very well versed in spotting junk and fakes.
I don't think I ever had liberty caps, but I grew quite a few different strains back in the day. Some were stronger than others. If it's your first time, I'd say take at least 2.5 grams. I think that's a good spot for most. With that amount, you should get a very good range of effects and be comfortable. First time with psychedelics in general?

Also not to lecture, but be safe. Have a sober sitting partner, things can go wrong but remember the old adage "this too shall pass", you won't die. I had an experience when a bunch of my friends and I ate them in the woods at a remote cabin. My friend had a mild seizure, and fainted. Luckily a friend (although on mushrooms too) has a medical background and the fear straighten me right up. I was about ready to make the 45 minute drive if necessary to a hospital on mushrooms just in case. Certainly not the best of ideas but I wouldn't risk my friends safety on fear of legal consequences. A sober person could have been useful in that situation. Luckily everything was fine and the rest of the night was very enjoyable. The mushrooms may have triggered it for him as he said he was overwhelmed but I don't believe it caused it as I know he had a history. 

Another quick example was I sat out on a session and was a sitter. A new user had the bright idea of wanting to be in the middle of traffic. The rest of my friends were experienced and doing their own thing. He legitimately scared me as I hadn't seen that behavior before. You simply can't predict how someone will react. Be safe.

Eta I was a cube grower so that's all I can personally speak to


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My first experience was about 2.75 grams. I was with friends and had a good mentor in eating the mushrooms. Luckily he was also very well versed in spotting junk and fakes.
> I don't think I ever had liberty caps, but I grew quite a few different strains back in the day. Some were stronger than others. If it's your first time, I'd say take at least 2.5 grams. I think that's a good spot for most. With that amount, you should get a very good range of effects and be comfortable. First time with psychedelics in general?
> 
> Also not to lecture, but be safe. Have a sober sitting partner, things can go wrong but remember the old adage "this too shall pass", you won't die. I had an experience when a bunch of my friends and I ate them in the woods at a remote cabin. My friend had a mild seizure, and fainted. Luckily a friend (although on mushrooms too) has a medical background and the fear straighten me right up. I was about ready to make the 45 minute drive if necessary to a hospital on mushrooms just in case. Certainly not the best of ideas but I wouldn't risk my friends safety on fear of legal consequences. A sober person could have been useful in that situation. Luckily everything was fine and the rest of the night was very enjoyable. The mushrooms may have triggered it for him as he said he was overwhelmed but I don't believe it caused it as I know he had a history.
> ...


was that cubensis though cause liberty's are a lot stronger, red a story of somebody who ate 2 grams i think and corn winked at him lol


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I wasn't even alive until the last year of the 80's and the most I ever paid was $140 for an ounce, which was fairly recent. I thought in the 80's you just threw a $20 and they filled up a gallon bag or something!


 yeah, looks like the price never went up. I remember a coke for a nickle, a pack of smokes for a dime. A bag of weed for ten bucks, but acid was ten dollars. five if you got a handful.

mushrooms havnt changed much I guess. Oh, and gas was a quarter.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My first experience was about 2.75 grams. I was with friends and had a good mentor in eating the mushrooms. Luckily he was also very well versed in spotting junk and fakes.
> I don't think I ever had liberty caps, but I grew quite a few different strains back in the day. Some were stronger than others. If it's your first time, I'd say take at least 2.5 grams. I think that's a good spot for most. With that amount, you should get a very good range of effects and be comfortable. First time with psychedelics in general?
> 
> Also not to lecture, but be safe. Have a sober sitting partner, things can go wrong but remember the old adage "this too shall pass", you won't die. I had an experience when a bunch of my friends and I ate them in the woods at a remote cabin. My friend had a mild seizure, and fainted. Luckily a friend (although on mushrooms too) has a medical background and the fear straighten me right up. I was about ready to make the 45 minute drive if necessary to a hospital on mushrooms just in case. Certainly not the best of ideas but I wouldn't risk my friends safety on fear of legal consequences. A sober person could have been useful in that situation. Luckily everything was fine and the rest of the night was very enjoyable. The mushrooms may have triggered it for him as he said he was overwhelmed but I don't believe it caused it as I know he had a history.
> ...


 
nice story and advice BUT, as someone else said, liberty caps are very strong. The last to.e I took them I was at a wedding reception in Houston. The sister of the bride was a close friend. She picked some out of a sucretts box and gave them to me. Half an hour later my mother pulled me aside (we were at a mall) and implored me to try to convince my friend, the sister of the bride to wear a bra at the ceremony.

it got very funny and very odd from there.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

so is 1.5 of liberty caps a good dose?


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> so is 1.5 of liberty caps a good dose?


 it is.

empty stomach, a deserve time that is clear of expectation from others, your phone off, no tv, ORGANIC entertainment but I find first timers are better off in the comfort of their homes than out in the world.

imo, no pot till the far end. It tends to dull the crisp qualities. A beer or two maybe but no more.

make sure your house is spotless and you are fresh.

enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

canndo said:


> it is.
> 
> empty stomach, a deserve time that is clear of expectation from others, your phone off, no tv, ORGANIC entertainment but I find first timers are better off in the comfort of their homes than out in the world.
> 
> ...


i live 35 min drive way from all my friends so i'll probably end up eating the shrooms with my friend near nature, got to make sure i don't have to drive afterwards


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

canndo said:


> nice story and advice BUT, as someone else said, liberty caps are very strong. The last to.e I took them I was at a wedding reception in Houston. The sister of the bride was a close friend. She picked some out of a sucretts box and gave them to me. Half an hour later my mother pulled me aside (we were at a mall) and implored me to try to convince my friend, the sister of the bride to wear a bra at the ceremony.
> 
> it got very funny and very odd from there.


No I know they are more potent by weight. I found different cubes tended to be stronger than others but at the end of the day, it's the same active chemicals we are seeking. 

Yeah don't mean to lecture or anything but I use to think no big deal about having some one soberish around. I just simply stress it's a good idea as I've seen that things can happen. To this day I can't believe my one friend just simply couldn't handle the experience, I was actually worried about him going into the road! Shit I never would consider that with a head full of psilocybin.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

Man smoking cannabis can help with the nausea from my experience. I always had good times when combining the two.

Up north at the cabin, we would drink too. It seemed no matter how much one drinks, ya don't get drunk. 

Always empty stomach, I prefer making tea to eating them. I can still imagine that nasty taste, but with tea it goes down easy and the effects seem to hit faster and stronger. 

Your thoughts on tea canndo?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 2, 2014)

I like to smoke immediately after dosing.... and then just go from there. I smoke all the time as it is though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

im not be able to afford weed after i buy shrooms im broke lol so eat before or after dosing? anybody ever smoke a cig while high?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im not be able to afford weed after i buy shrooms im broke lol so eat before or after dosing?


Eat the mushrooms on a somewhat empty stomach. I don't fast for 12 hours or whatever like some people.... go maybe 5 hours without food, then dose, imo.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

Agreed. I don't eat that day except a snack. Food can slow down absorption rate which isn't necessarily what you want.

Smoking anything feels so good when I use to trip.

I also smoke cannabis all the time, so it's not like something I wouldn't already be doing. I simply remember it helping with the nausea I sometimes experienced in the early stages of intoxication


----------



## kagecog (Aug 2, 2014)

Shrooms go from $5-$10 a gram dry. I wouldn't take less than 2 grams as the effects are pretty mild from 1 gram.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Man smoking cannabis can help with the nausea from my experience. I always had good times when combining the two.
> 
> Up north at the cabin, we would drink too. It seemed no matter how much one drinks, ya don't get drunk.
> 
> ...


 
I am a purist who believes in ritual while taking mushrooms. At times I will use my chant while taking them, and in so doing I eat them whole.

but I don't want you to see me as some mystic shaman. I have often simply eaten an extract. The high is cleaner, clearer and there is little to no nausea.

I suspect that the chitin in the mushroom is what causes the nausia as opposed to mescaline which will induce nausea even in pure form.

tea? Why not, just don't boil the crap out of the fruit.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Man smoking cannabis can help with the nausea from my experience. I always had good times when combining the two.
> 
> Up north at the cabin, we would drink too. It seemed no matter how much one drinks, ya don't get drunk.
> 
> ...


 
I don't like. To smoke pot on mushrooms. It clouds things. And I never recommend a newbie smoke first time. But I also don't like pot, so other that that first time, who am I to say?


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> im not be able to afford weed after i buy shrooms im broke lol so eat before or after dosing? anybody ever smoke a cig while high?


 cigarettes are a calming influence when things get a bit too hectic. you can eat an hour or so after you take them, you probably wont want to but a few crackers can settle the stomach ang give you a little nurishment. mushrooms beat the crap out of your body, name an essential vitamine or mineral and it will be depleated.


----------



## canndo (Aug 2, 2014)

cigars on mushrooms are just a waste of a good cigar. Cigars like to be the center of attention.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

Right on. Different strokes. Yes good point on not boiling it. I forgot what temperature psilocybin breaks down at, but a good seep in warm water for 5-10 minutes, strain, if you like add honey or (insert favorite herbs, mint, lemon balm), or tea. Do it again if you want to make sure you get all the goodies.

Nothing wrong with not liking cannabis. You are right in that for a first experience it may not be the best idea to mix substances in general.

Eta: usually I'm very hungry on the come down. I generally liked to dose in the afternoon as to witness the sunset. Yes the next day can be calming yet feeling wrecked. I need a day to recuperate, physically and mentally although I love the after glow.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks for the tips guys. gonna be getting some for sure now on tuesday. i'll let u know how it was


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 2, 2014)

canndo said:


> never pay more than a dollar a gram. (sounding must like Rory).
> 
> I don't know what they go for and am often curious. It is rare for there to be true production, and pounds and such, usually somebody that has fifty pucks in a bin in his basement.
> 
> ...


on tour,it was 80-100 a zip,pounds for 800,you could get a 5box for 2500$...most kids wont pay for shrooms for their head..they are like the freebie lines of coke.."want a shroom?"..."sure,ill crunch"..and so on..yes "custies" see the 40$ 8th..but hey,tickets are expensive,and i dont know you...lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 2, 2014)

kagecog said:


> Shrooms go from $5-$10 a gram dry. I wouldn't take less than 2 grams as the effects are pretty mild from 1 gram.


since liberty caps are stronger then most 1.5 gram is a good dose for first time


----------

